# Fisher dealer telling me it’s okay to put ht or sd on ecoboost



## Matt sainato (Sep 18, 2018)

Just picked up a 2018 f150 with the 3.5 ecoboost. Just went down to the local dealer/installer and went to ask about the snoway. He told me they were crap, went in his Pc, and said fisher came through for 2018 and 2019 after ford changed something electronically, and my truck was good for an ht or sd. Literally everyone in my area goes to these guys and I have personally had them do work on other trucks immaculately. They are phenomenal. Then I come on here and am confused. Can any fisher dealers on here help me out? Thank you in advance.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Does your truck have the plow prep package?

Edit: nevermind, I know it doesn't if it's ecoboost.

Short answer: yes, Fisher says it's ok but with a big asterisk at the end of "ok"

From their product bulletin:

"We are pleased to announce that FISHER® snowplows are compatible with all 2018 Ford F-150 4X4 models; this includes trucks without the optional plow prep package. Fisher Engineering has thoroughly tested this vehicle in conjunction with FISHER snowplows under a wide variety of conditions. The tests included extensive lab testing under worst case vehicle and snowplow electrical loading. In addition to lab testing, dynamic handling and braking tests were performed under maximum electrical plowing loads conducted with an independent transportation research facility. In all cases, the 2018 Ford F-150 passed testing criteria and is a valid application when equipped with approved FISHER plow products. The 2018 Ford F-150 continues to meet all FMVSS/CMVSS safety standards regarding air bag deployment and crash worthiness based on testing of the vehicle line."

From the ematch: 

"This vehicle meets all applicable Federal Motor Vehicle Safety Standards and Douglas Dynamic’s performance characteristics when the snowplow selected is properly installed. The manufacturer of this vehicle has not approved it for snowplow application and may, at its discretion, not honor warrantee coverage for issues it deems are snowplow use related. Douglas Dynamics does not assume any liability for any damage to a motor vehicle resulting from the attachment or from the use of a Douglas Dynamics snowplow. Requires Shift-On-The-Fly part time 4x4 transmission. Not for use on trucks equipped with Torque On Demand automatic 4WD."


----------



## Matt sainato (Sep 18, 2018)

cwren2472 said:


> Does your truck have the plow prep package?
> 
> Edit: nevermind, I know it doesn't if it's ecoboost.
> 
> ...


Thank you- that makes me a bit nervous haha.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Automatic 4wd...on a truck...


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

From a practical stand point, if you buy a new vehicle and have an aftermarket item installed it, you can expect hassles from the dealer regardless of whether it is "approved" for it or not should an issue arise on it.

Unlike the earlier model years, there is no longer a danger of the computer throwing error codes or losing the steering.

And this is not specific to Fisher; it would apply to any plow make.

Keep in mind that it is not Fisher that is dictating this, it is Ford. As far as Ford is concerned, you should have bought a model with the plow prep package and not the one you did. Fisher at least did the necessary research and testing to confirm that the truck can handle it; other plow manufacturers won't even go that far and just give you a big fat "Nope."


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Look in the owners manual, is there anything about plowing snow, probably not. Did you plan on just your driveway?


----------



## Matt sainato (Sep 18, 2018)

Just a few driveways and a small lot the size of your average gas station


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

cwren posted: From a practical stand point, if you buy a new vehicle and have an aftermarket item installed it, you can expect hassles from the dealer regardless of whether it is "approved" for it or not should an issue arise on it.

I had a 2011 F250 and a 2015 F350 with snow plows installed. Both purchased new. Both with extended Ford Warranties. Both had "riders" attached that specifically covered any warranty issues caused by the snow plow install.

Not here to argue. Just here to post what happened to me.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

thelettuceman said:


> I had a 2011 F250 and a 2015 F350 with snow plows installed. Both purchased new. Both with extended Ford Warranties. Both had "riders" attached that specifically covered any warranty issues caused by the snow plow install.
> 
> Not here to argue. Just here to post what happened to me.


The big difference is that those trucks were approved for snowplowing and the plows themselves dealer approved. That is 180 degrees opposite from the OPs situation. On those trucks, Ford offers incentives to encourage you to equip it with a plow, not discourage.

You reminded me of one other thing, though. I've had cases where the salesman at the dealership arranges to have a plow installed on a truck that is either not approved for plowing or not approved for the plow they choose. That is a good way to "cover your ass" as far as warranty goes since they cant easily refuse warranty on a plow they had installed.

Obviously, it depends on the individual dealership and salesman as to whether you can sneak that through or not.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Friend of mine that just bought 15 4 Dr 1/2 Tn ecoboost lariat. It stands tall and from the side it looks like a 3/4. I personally would not plow with a sweet truck like that. It's not super fast but it's got some kick and was fun to drive. Twin Turbo's No?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

*3.5L EcoBoost F-150 Specs & Info*

365 HP & 420 TQ (Raptor's 3.5L - 450 HP & 510 TQ)
17 mpg city/ 23 mpg highway / 20 mpg combined
3,180 lbs Payload Rating / 12,200 lbs towing capacity
Direct Fuel Injection
Dual Over Head Camshafts 
Maintains 90% peak torque from 1,700 RPM to 5,000 RPM
Thanks to a twin scroll turbocharger and direct fuel injection, EcoBoost F-150s are able to overcome the disadvantages of naturally aspirated, small displacement, 6-cylinder engines and create equal output to naturally aspirated V8 engines. Considering how you can get an EcoBoost F-150 cheaper than a V8 F-150, it's no surprise they are becoming as popular as they are.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Nothing to sneeze at there


----------



## Matt sainato (Sep 18, 2018)

cwren2472 said:


> Nothing to sneeze at there


so i just read somewhere else that the ht has a direct lift enabling down pressure. so does the sd come with this feature as well? or is it heavy enough that it doesn't need it


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Matt sainato said:


> so i just read somewhere else that the ht has a direct lift enabling down pressure. so does the sd come with this feature as well? or is it heavy enough that it doesn't need it


It does not have "down pressure." It will lock the lift cylinder in the down position for better scraping, but does not "force" the blade down.

No, the SD does not have that. No, it is not heavy enough that it doesn't need it (I know that's a lot of negatives right there.)
It is a light weight, chain lift plow with a plastic edge, so you can expect it to scrape just about as well as you'd think.


----------

